# Parking for U2 Concert



## bluebell (22 Jun 2005)

Hi am heading up to concert on friday night from south east, have no idea where to park etc. all suggestions / comments welcome........ will be traveling up N9.


----------



## Cahir (22 Jun 2005)

This might be of use.  It was in yesterdays mcd email (at least you'll know where not to park):

Garda Traffic Plan - Pre Event 9am to 1am 

From 9am each morning a traffic restriction cordon will be set up, similar to match days at Croke Park. 
Clonliffe Road will have restricted access at the junctions of Lower Drumcondra Road and also at Ballybough Road 
The junctions at Fitzroy avenue and Whitworth Place with Lower Drumcondra will also have restricted access 
The following junctions with the North Circular Road will have restricted access - Lower Sherrard Street, Belvedere Avenue, Portland Street North, Russell Street, St. Margarets Avenue, North Richmond Street. 
The following junctions with Ballybough Road will have restricted access - Sackville Avenue, Fosters Avenue, Clonliffe Road, O'Sullivans Avenue 
Garda Traffic Plan - Post Event 10.45pm to 1am 

From 10.45 an outer traffic cordon will be put in place to deal with the safe egress of patrons from the stadium after the event 
The Following Restrictions will apply to traffic 
All city bound traffic coming from the Marino / Fairview area will use Fairview to North Strand Route, all outbound traffic will use Amiens Street to North Strand Route. Summerhill, Ballybough and Fairview Strand will be closed 
North Circular Road will be closed to the junction with Dorset Street Lower to the junction with Amiens Street. Gardiner Street will be used as an alternative route to and from the city 
Drumcondra Road Lower will be closed from the junction of Whitworth Road to Botanic Avenue. All Inbound and outbound traffic will be diverted via Harts Corner - Botanic Road. 
Private Coach - Drop and park Plan 

Two areas have been designated for private buses intending to drop concert goers and park up for the duration of the concert. 

1. Mountjoy Square
the south side of the square will be completely blocked off for private coach parking. The east and north sides will also be used. parking available for approximately 50 coaches. 

1. Popular Row
Both sides of Popular Row will be used to facilitate private coach parking. 

These arrangements will be made on a first come first served basis 

Bus and Coach Drop and Go Plan 

Both sides of Gardiner Street along Mountjoy Square are designated as the drop and go area for buses and coaches. This will not be used as a collection area after the event. Any operators using this facility must make prior arrangement with their passengers for collection bearing in mind the post event traffic plan. 

Car Parking 

Parking facilities are available at Clonliffe College. Entry via Lower Drumcondra Road 

Admittance Through Garda Cordon 

All concert goers must be in the possesion of a valid concert ticket before they will be allowed to proceed through the ticket checks at the Garda Cordon. All areas of the stadium have a designated point of entry and people should be aware of their route of entry. Patrons in possesion of alcohol or articles likely to cause harm or annoyance will be seized at the Garda cordon 

End Of Event 

All patrons are reminded that at the end of the event they should plan their exit route and preferably exit the same way they entered. It will be dark after the concert and people my be disorientated in relation to the route they took before the event. 

To ensure the safety of all patrons attending the U2 concerts, An Garda Siochana request that you show patience both before and particularly after the event 

Disabled access to U2 Shows @ Croke Park 

If you have bought a wheelchair ticket for the U2 shows at Croke Park, it will be for the usual Croke Park designated accessible spaces. However you can choose whether you wish to sit there or on the pitch on a wheelchair platform. 

In either case, parking is in the Clonliffe College carpark and access to Croke Park is via the Red or Green Route, to gate A2 in the Cusack Stand. There will be a booth just inside gate A2 at which you can choose to swap your ticket for a ticket for the pitch, which will give access to the wheelchair platform. 

A personal assistant will be admitted for free but must be in possession of a complimentary ticket issued by Ticketmaster. In order to facilitate as many wheelchair users as possible, we request that, wherever possible, personal assistants stand in the protected area in front of the wheelchair platform. This area can also be used by any ambulant person with special needs, in possession of a standing ticket who would feel more comfortable in a protected area. You may bring one companion in with you and entry will be on a first come first served basis. 

Users of the pitch wheelchair platform will be able to use the accessible portaloos on the ground floor under the Canal End. 

For further information please call the Special Needs Hotline on 0818 715627 

Both shows are completely SOLD OUT 

The U2 Tour is presented and produced by MCD, The Next Adventure and RZO Productions.


----------



## zooman (23 Jun 2005)

head straight for the virgin multi story carpark on parnell st were your car will be safe and its open 24hrs notsure of the price but its better than giving some bloke afew quid who couldnt give arats about your car


----------



## Dunners (24 Jun 2005)

If I were you, I'd park in town somewhere, like Temple Bar or Stephen's Green, then either bus it as near to Croke Park as you can, or walk up.  That way, you won't get stuck in crazy traffic trying to get away from the gig and will be close to the N11....


----------



## delgirl (25 Jun 2005)

YOO HOO!!     Awesome gig last night at Croker - just wanted to let you all know that Cahir's advice to park at Clonliffe College was spot on!

Costs E10, large car park, loads of attendants and gardai, so your car is safe, and right across the road from the stadium.  No problems getting away from it after the gig - we went out to East Link Tollbridge and on to N11.

The car park entrance is off the Lower Druncondra Road - it's easy to miss (lots of people had to turn and go back) as the sign is quite small - it's about 100 yards before the turn for Clonliffe Road as you're heading into town.

We saw about 60 or 70 cars clamped on the side streets on the way home - so don't park there even if it looks like a good space.  Some were clamped as they'd parked with 2 wheels on the pavement.

If it's raining, like it was last night, there are people outside (Meteor) giving away plastic rain covers and others selling them - buy/get one on the way in as once you're in, they won't let you out again and only the upper levels are covered by the roof!

Thanks Cahir!


----------

